# Soft plastic organization/storage



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

If this isnt in the right place, feel free to relocate!

What do you guys use to store/organize your soft plastics?? I like to keep mine in the sealable bags they come in, just so i know what exactly everything is, and plus attractants stay stronger/longer. I have a ton of these bags of worms, lizards, crawls, tubes, grubs... How do you guys keep your organized and together? I was thinking of something like a 3 ring binder type deal, but i dont really know. ANY idea's are welcome, and pictures/links would be appreciated! Just going through my gear and REALLY want to do something with this! Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I organize mine by putting them in gallon storage bags. Worms in one, creatures in one, trailers in another, etc.


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I was actually just going through mine and trying to figure this out as well. I also put everything in ziplock bags...worms craws, creature baits, lizards, etc. I am trying to organize everything better b/c I fish the BFL and BWS as a co-angler and last year I was always taking way too much stuff. I would also like some other ideas from a co-angler standpoint if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been going through my tackle all winter and so far I've been able to organize three boxes. I use the thinner Plano storage boxes with removable spacer tabs for better organization (I believe they're called the CDR series) I've also had to use the Serlite storage containers for most of my soft plastics and re-organized them in large Ziplock Freezer bags before putting them in the new containers. If you can get the Plano Spinnerbait boxes they're great for Buzzbaits too. When I was fishing co-angler (I sometimes still do) I put a little of everything the the smaller Plano storage boxes and downsized my tackle box (soft tackle bag) to accomidate at least six of the smaller boxes. It works pretty good as long as you keep one box designated for hooks, weights, etc. If you need to downsize I would pack tackle that is your "strength fishing" the kind of fishing you do most, i.e. worm, jig, finesse, etc. With tackle its always a work in progress because we keep buying more tackle, especially stuff that is new we want to try or stuff we stock up on because we know that company will go out of business eventually. Hope this helps.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

HERE is what I use

I owned this system for most of last season and it works very well for me. I had to buy another pack of filler bags, so now I'm up to 20. I sorted them by type (worm, creature, trailers, etc) and also by color (somehow I ended up with 15 bags of Green Pumpkin Zoom Baby Brush Hogs haha). I generally only carry 6-8 of the filler bags so I just pick which ones match the conditions. The other ones stay in the truck bed so that I can run and get them just in case I'm wrong.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I use the Plano 3700 boxes. You can leave the baits in the bags with these too, but worms can be together, creatures, etc...


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

A way i found this year is note card rings. Buy a 8 pack at wal mart for under a buck. get everything together and put the rings threw the holes in the package and then worms and stuff are together. Also works on packs of hooks makes checking threw them easy. this way dont have to buy the 5 dollar boxes and not looking threw a gallon bag of worms to find one worm. Very cheap and i think it will work out well this year let me know if anyone else does this thanks.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

We use these type bags. It has heavy duty plastic zipper bags in the middle that has 12 slots in it. I found these at Wally World 2 years ago for 9.99 a pop. They are perfect for all your twister tail type plastics. I have 3 bags full now with all sorts of colors and sizes. They don't take up alot of room either. 

One of the best buys i've ever made for Twister Tails.


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

I leave mine in their originaly bags and then sort into large Ziploc bags by style, worms, creatures, etc. For the boat, they're in a storage compartment, and for shore fishing, I throw the ziploc bags into a duffle bag.

-CFL


----------



## bassass (Jan 11, 2009)

i use the falcon worm bags there are two sizes. i can put about 40 to 50 bags of soft plastics in them and the sides fold down so you can see your bags of plastics better they also have mesh pockets on the side to put extras in. you can find them most places but the best deal i found is www.tacklewarehouse.com they are around $10.00 each they also have handles and a strong double zipper.


----------

